# Womens health Issues



## Sunnyskies (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello!I'm a newbie to this forum and have recently been diagnosed with IBS, I had confirmed Endo last summer and surgery to remove all female organs including the ovaries. My endo pain was severe...I am having a hard time accepting this doctors diagnosed of IBS...I feel that since I never had any problems in my early adult life with IBS, why would I have it now....My fear is that there in Endo in the Bowel area, and I just don't know what to do!Anyone else out here with these same issues?????Any and all comments very much appreciated...Thank you


----------



## pstoned486 (Mar 5, 2008)

Your fear is legitimate. Do a pubmed or google scholar search and you will come up with tons of supporting papers. here are a few to get you started:"Bowel resection for intestinal endometriosis" (David R. Urbach, Michael Reedijk, Carole S. Richard, Kay I. Lie, and Theodore M. Ross)The title of this one says is all: "The involvement of the interstitial Cajal cells and the enteric nervous system in bowel endometriosis" (V. Remorgida, N. Ragni1, S. Ferrero, P. Anserini, P. Torelli and E. Fulcheri)Wow. This next one is an older article, but appears to be an excellent read. The full text is also available (just google to find the full text... now sure on rules for posting links here), but here is some of the citation info: "Endometriosis of the bowel: role of bowel resection, superficial excision and oophorectomy in treatment" (LA Gray)


----------



## Fen (Feb 23, 2008)

I also have IBS-C and Endo. While I've often thought that I may have Endo on my bowel, my doctor has told me that he didn't see any externally and it's very very rare to have it internally. He said that there is simply a strong like between Endo and IBS, that is, many people have both. My doctors also suspect I have Interstitial Cystitis, which also has a strong link to both IBS and Endo. So basically my whole gut is just f'ed up







Are you on any medication to prevent the Endo from coming back? I am on continuous birth control pills but there are also meds like Danzanol and Lupron that _reportedly_ shrink any remaining Endo and prevent it from coming back.


----------



## pstoned486 (Mar 5, 2008)

Fen said:


> I am on continuous birth control pills but there are also meds like Danzanol and Lupron that _reportedly_ shrink any remaining Endo and prevent it from coming back.


 Both danazol and lupron are very effective in shrinking endo, from what i've researched; although I've also read a fair number of cases with these meds do not help. as a matter of fact, I was prescribed BOTH lupron and danazol in the past 24 hours (NOT both at once). i told my gyno that i wanted to try either, and she suggested lupron.i always research things 'to death' before starting any med/supplement, and I hadn't researched lupron in a while. lupron, IMO, was WAY too big of a risk. the severity of side effects... and PERMANENT side effects were WAY too frequent for my liking (http://www.askapatient.com/viewratings.asp?drug=19732&name=LUPRON%20DEPOT&sort=satisfaction). from the tone, most of the effects sound as though they occured during what some call the "flare effect". this term describs the body's initial reaction to lupron, which (depending on many factors, one of which is the phase of your menstrual cycle you are in when beginning lurpon), the lupron will actually have a stimulatory effect [on the menstrual cycle]. this is because lupron is an agonist, as opposed to an antagonist. at any rate, with continuous use, lupron has a suppressive effect. problem is, the formula my doc was gonna give me was the injection that lasts 3 months... if i were to start getting the flare effect (and subsequent, menstrually-induced side effects), there would be no turning back...thus, today, I went with danazol. much better side effect profile, and no flare effect.


----------

